# Clear Corners?



## blk4.2a6 (Jan 2, 2007)

I've seen several people mention they have clear corners installed on ther c5 a6's but have yet to find an reputable company that offers them, would love to remove the ambler turn signals on my recently purchased 4.2 a6, especially on a black car, any information concerning this would be much appreciated.
thanks


----------



## BostonDriver (Oct 3, 2005)

*Re: Clear Corners? (blk4.2a6)*

As far as I know, there is no aftermarket or EOM source for clear corner headlights fro the A6. All the ones I ahve seen (including mine) were done by opening up the headlights and physically removing the amber reflector, and then replacing ths orange bulb with a "stealth" bulb.
You open up the headlight by using heat to loosen the adhesive that holds the lens and the housing together. Heat gun, hair dryer, oven, are the typical methods employed.


----------



## fourpointwo (Sep 13, 2006)

An easier and also picture by picture instructions here for the clear corner mod. 
http://www.audiworld.com/tech/ext44.shtml


----------



## bi-turbo'd (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: (fourpointwo)*

my only question is... Why is the bumper being removed to take the headlight out? two torx on top and a P2 through a small hole in the rad support. You dont need to remove the bumber.


----------



## fourpointwo (Sep 13, 2006)

Yeah that perplexed me too. Then when I pulled those bolts and I still couldnt get the headlamp out because it was hitting something. So i pulled off the bumper and weee they came right out.


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (fourpointwo)*

Hey Four
Was this really as easy as it seams? Have always wanted to do it... I'm just too much of a wimp when it comes to drilling holes in the head linghts....







This does not look to hard at all though.
Just wondering...
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## bi-turbo'd (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: (Massboykie)*

I still think its eaiser to bake the headlight to get the amber out. 
Stick it in the oven at 350 for 5-15 min. untill the glue gets soft and peel the glass off the housing, then reseal.


----------



## fourpointwo (Sep 13, 2006)

Yeah, really easy. Make sure you use a SMALL drill bit and when your done make sure you fill he hole with some silicon apoxy or somthing similar that wont melt or let moisture in. Baking the lens is another good alternative if you dont want to drill in. Good luck.


----------



## aoei74 (Jan 14, 2004)

it's pretty easy except the amber part is quite strong, took me quite a bit of squeezing with clippers to break the amber. Other then that, it's not too bad.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (aoei74)*

Caution when attempting to shatter the amber piece as the shards can scratch the interior chrome finish from flying impacts.
I used slow approach and held amber piece with needle nose pliers while "gently" breaking up amber piece with cutter. I also used short and fine thread stainless steel screws with a small dab of silicone at base of drill holes.
Patience will yield best results


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (bi-turbo'd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bi-turbo’d* »_Stick it in the oven at 350 for 5-15 min...

So do I use the turkey baster with that?


----------



## bi-turbo'd (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: (Massboykie)*

HaHa, no baster. just keep an eye on it. My buddy melted the housing on a WRX and ended up buying a new assembely.


----------



## 2001a62.7t (Feb 28, 2005)

don't put it in the oven.... trace the edge with a razor and a heat gun set on low.... the lens is held in place by a silicon type glue... just be careful. when you put it back together ues enough silicon to make sure no water gets in.
or if you don't want to do it your self LLtek.com sells them 


_Modified by 2001a62.7t at 1:39 AM 1-13-2007_


----------

